# Self inflating heavy truck tires



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like the title says, self inflating semi tires.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Pretty cool Marty. Might have to check into that one.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Coolest innovation I've seen in the trucking industry for a while. Someone saw an issue and solved it. Wonder how much they cost per wheel ????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Farmboy555 said:


> Coolest innovation I've seen in the trucking industry for a while. Someone saw an issue and solved it. Wonder how much they cost per wheel


Thats what I'm wondering, if your a trucking company that gets and obscene number of miles per rig a year then it's probably cheap, if your small time like me and hauling 150-200 thousand bushels a year then it's most likely too expensive.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Around here in the oil field there has been the auto deflate inflate units like that around for awhile. Dont know anything about cost or where to get them but they are handy. If a truck is going into a muddy or snowy conditions they deflate the tires giving a larger foot print for more traction. Than when they get back on the raod inflate up to what ever pressure they want.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Military trucks have them.

Buddy o mine has a Harsco 6x6 and the tires self inflate.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hog987 said:


> Around here in the oil field there has been the auto deflate inflate units like that around for awhile. Dont know anything about cost or where to get them but they are handy. If a truck is going into a muddy or snowy conditions they deflate the tires giving a larger foot print for more traction. Than when they get back on the raod inflate up to what ever pressure they want.


Yeah, I recall something like that being mentioned on the show "Swamp Loggers" or one of those shows.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Theyre awesome for sand.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys are talking about CTIS or central tire inflation system. This is different, CTIS routes air supply from truck through hub/axle to wheel. This is an air supply at the wheel. Not sure which is simpler.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

hog987 said:


> Around here in the oil field there has been the auto deflate inflate units like that around for awhile. Dont know anything about cost or where to get them but they are handy. If a truck is going into a muddy or snowy conditions they deflate the tires giving a larger foot print for more traction. Than when they get back on the raod inflate up to what ever pressure they want.





slowzuki said:


> You guys are talking about CTIS or central tire inflation system. This is different, CTIS routes air supply from truck through hub/axle to wheel. This is an air supply at the wheel. Not sure which is simpler.


Yup CTIS, pretty simple system as long as you have a good air dryer on the truck.

I've serviced both and they both have some weak points and strong suits. neither are easy to find parts for


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

That's gotta be a good trick far as the CTIS goes.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Company I drive for has something like the CTIS on a few trailers, I don't ever recall having a flat with one of them, the last 3 or 4 batches of trailers they have bought do not have them. When I see one of the guys at shop I will ask him why. They have over 400 trailers if the bean counters thought they paid for themselves I'm sure they would still be getting them. They are always experimenting with something,last thing was aero packages on trucks, next thing they say on new trucks is auto shift transmissions and a device called wingman that decelerates truck if you are following to close. Some of these things last, some just go away.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The aero things have taken off around here on the highway trucks. Save quite a bit of fuel for 2 sheets of fiberglass.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> The aero things have taken off around here on the highway trucks. Save quite a bit of fuel for 2 sheets of fiberglass.


I can see that, and we are referring to the sheets added under the trailer correct? The tractor has already plowed a path thru the air, the sheets keeps the air from going back under the trailer so the trailer tires don't have to also plow a path thru the air, least that's my guess.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

I personally don't like the skirts on the trailers. In the hot summer they keep air from getting to the tires and helping cool the tires and brakes leading to more blowouts at least my theory. The ones we pull with the skirts are 2013 models and still have good tires on them. I guess time will tell. One thing that turns me off with them is on the side of them is a little sticker that says EPA approved.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> I personally don't like the skirts on the trailers. In the hot summer they keep air from getting to the tires and helping cool the tires and brakes leading to more blowouts at least my theory. The ones we pull with the skirts are 2013 models and still have good tires on them. I guess time will tell. One thing that turns me off with them is on the side of them is a little sticker that says EPA approved.


You're way behind the curve Cornshucker!!!!!
The EPA plan is for the tires to blow out. 
Then they can regulate recap tires off all trucks.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Great thinking JD, knowing the EPA you are dead on right.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If the panels are a problem keeping heat around the tires we better strip the fenders and mud flaps off the tractors. I think there is quite a bit of airflow yet. They leave a big gap under them for clearance anyways.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> If the panels are a problem keeping heat around the tires we better strip the fenders and mud flaps off the tractors. I think there is quite a bit of airflow yet. They leave a big gap under them for clearance anyways.


And what's to say they don't blow out sooner than non fendered tires??
I'd tend to believe Cornshucker in this case. He's an actual truck driver that drives trucks for a living and sees it and hears what other drivers are saying. 
Heat kills tires and brakes faster than less heat.
It won't be long before these geniuses have mandatory solar panels on top of the trucks, too.


----------

